# pure water



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

I am a window cleaner an i use pure water to clean the windows
I produce it via a chlorine filter and then a di tank...

would this be ok to fill my pirahna tank with

Thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

welcome to p-fury

it would cost more than using dechlorinator, and more time consuming. freshwater fish dont really need reverse osmosis water. just saltwater can get a little out of wack with city water. but you can use it, but you have to add back the trace minerals to the water, http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=2207;pcid2= here is the stuff, but it is really much easier just to add dechlorinator to the water for the aquarium.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

I am not sure about the chlorine filtration. Purified water is processed by reverse osmosis, carbon filtration, and ozonation.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> I am not sure about the chlorine filtration. Purified water is processed by reverse osmosis, carbon filtration, and ozonation.
> [snapback]803291[/snapback]​


thanks for the replys

ok then i wont use the d/i tank i have but i coulld still use the carbon clorine filter???


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i would just use aquarium dechlorinator... much easier.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

what he is doing is not reverse osmosis. with a di.. he is deionizing the water and it removes 99% of the metals in water making it as close to pure water as possible. reverse osmosis probably removes 95% or so.

back on topic, to use deionized water would cost a lot of money like everyone is saying. piranha do not need pure water like saltwater fish do and they will be fine with standard tap water, either aged and left out for the chlorine to evaporate, or treated with water conditioner. this will save you money in the long run and will be just fine. you could use the other water if you prefer though.. it's your choice.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey species8472uk1, Welcome to Piranha-Fury.com! I would like add something about using tap water. Some water treatment plants use chloramines that will not leave the water with time. A water conditioner, that is a dechlorinator, will brake the chlorine-ammonia bond and detoxifies the chlorine. As for the ammonia, a good biological filter will take of it through the nitrogen cycle. Do you know your source water parameters? If you do use tap water it's a good idea to find out what elements are within it.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> Hey species8472uk1, Welcome to Piranha-Fury.com! I would like add something about using tap water. Some water treatment plants use chloramines that will not leave the water with time. A water conditioner, that is a dechlorinator, will brake the chlorine-ammonia bond and detoxifies the chlorine. As for the ammonia, a good biological filter will take of it through the nitrogen cycle. Do you know your source water parameters? If you do use tap water it's a good idea to find out what elements are within it.
> [snapback]803580[/snapback]​


I have a tds reader and my tap water is 59ppm

I purify it and its 000ppm

i use mixed bed resin and a di tank...i produce about 600ltrs a day so filling up me tsank aint a big cost problem

i use this for my di tank
http://www.scrimcity.co.uk/catalog/product...products_id=404

I just thought my p's might like it..maybe 50/50 tap water?

seems a shame to have this di tank and also a chlorine filter and not to be able to use it for em,,

thanks for the welcome

i have had me p's for about 6 months now...feed em blood worm. steak, and live fish...somtimes earthworms and the odd fluff

they are called
angeles...death...war..famine..pestulance


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

TDS of zero is nice, but do you know the pH also? A 50/50 mix is a good way to re-constitute it with the trace element that fish need.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

smithgrind_who said:


> TDS of zero is nice, but do you know the pH also? A 50/50 mix is a good way to re-constitute it with the trace element that fish need.
> [snapback]803613[/snapback]​


i dont know the ph....do i need a tester?

ps
anyone no what breed of p it is?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

the picture needs to be clearer, but they look like baby rbp's to me. if you have more than one in the tank and they ahven't been nipping and charging each other often, then they definitly are rbp.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> the picture needs to be clearer, but they look like baby rbp's to me. if you have more than one in the tank and they ahven't been nipping and charging each other often, then they definitly are rbp.
> [snapback]803661[/snapback]​


i'll get a better pic

that one is 3 months old..they are much bigger now 2 1/1 inc

i have 5 and they get on fine

i have also put an oscar fish in ...i did it as a treat and he has shot up in size..is now bigger than the rb's and seems to swim about fine??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

those reds look really small for six months old, they should be around 7" now... btw, steak isnt good for them, too high in fat. try fish filets, they love that


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

illnino said:


> those reds look really small for six months old, they should be around 7" now... btw, steak isnt good for them, too high in fat. try fish filets, they love that
> [snapback]803722[/snapback]​


7" really!!!

woo myn are nowere near that...i feed everyday and somtimes wack a load of fish in there...neons and burbs..( is that the right name)

they seem to eat whatever i put in...

what should the main food be then...dead fish yer?

i can get over 7" ...they are 6 months old now and are about 3-4 inch tops

i must be underfeeding?...although when i put food in somtimes they wont eat it all so i take it out?

i have just done a NEW pic for you to see
you can see my finger on the right for a scale


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, thats really small for their age, and theyre color is really pale. try feeding raw shrimp(good for their color) any whitefish filet as much as they eat every other day. if youd like their color to be better, feed them shrimp, and dim your lights, you can put foil with holes poked in it under the light, or paper, or wrap the light tube in electrical tape, canydcane style.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

illnino said:


> yes, thats really small for their age, and theyre color is really pale. try feeding raw shrimp(good for their color) any whitefish filet as much as they eat every other day. if youd like their color to be better, feed them shrimp, and dim your lights, you can put foil with holes poked in it under the light, or paper, or wrap the light tube in electrical tape, canydcane style.
> [snapback]803868[/snapback]​


Thanks for the reply

i will go and do all this and also loook into a bigger tank

I will let you know in a few months how i get on

newer pic added with cigpacket for scale

i must admit the llight aint doin em favours in the pic...the do look a bit darker here...and they are about the width odf the packet

WHAT THE BEST WHITEFISH TO BUY FOR THEM FOR THERE EVERYDAY FOOD.....


----------

